# Critique Boer Buck Kid



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thoughts on this guy? He is a triplet and just turned 1 month old.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

My thoughts on this handsome cutie would be that I just want to hug him and squeeze him and kiss him all over! hahahaha 

In the second pic he is hollering...Did you make him mad and steal him from momma?? lol

But he is looking good.Which one is this?? He seems to have some decent shoulders there and his booty looks good to. I kinda like the round booties!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, he is pretty cute. :doh::lol: 

Mean, mean people that we are. Yep, we stole him from momma and put him on the other side of the fence. They actually pose when you do that!  

This is Discovery, Journey and Quest's brother. It's kinda funny, all three of Addy's kids are sold out of state! 2 to ID and Journey to TX.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha that is funny! 

I usually stall momma up in the barn and then leave the babies outside i can get some good running shots of them where you can see the muscles! I have learned that they also tend to stand better and seem more alert if that makes since. I have not taken any real posing shots of the kids this year i just follow them around and take candid shots. Maybe i will torture them next go round of pics and see if I can get some good ones for the website!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a good idea too. Yea, if you can get that head up and tail up it makes a good picture.  When mom is around they don't "pose" at all.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wide based, big boned, thick over all. No glaring structure faults other than being a little tight in his forerib. Over all I like and would keep an eye on him as he grows


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your comments Dani.  Now that you mention it, I can see his tight forerib. Still learning to look for things like that.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem, I enjoy giving critiques


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My first thought was, "nice butt!" Ha ha! He's looking pretty stout!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I love his butt too! He is so stylish, walks like a proud little man


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

He is very nice! I've been looking for a red buck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm...looks like I need to really really be going on a cross country drive to do a lil goat knapping...haha  He's gorgeous ♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.  This guy is going to ID.


----------

